# Motor Caravanners Club



## 99822 (Jun 28, 2006)

As a newish person to the elite of motorhomers,why do people join the CC or C&CC when there is the above mentioned club?

Is it because there`s more choice of sites?Surely if this is the case then all that are members of CC and C&CC who own m/hs gave up their memberships and joined the Motor Caravanners Club then this would grow which should lead to more sites and better facilities if this is what`s wanted.

We could have our own independent club and sites which are for the sole purpose of us m/homers and no balshy Chairman of the CC coming out with ridiculous comments which may affect us.

Is all this logical or am I missing something?

ps.I am not on the payroll of the Motor Caravanners Club if anyone was thinking that :!: :!: :!: 

I think it could be a good idea.I`m sure someone will prove me wrong


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

You're right, of course, Enrico.

However, I'm not in the business of helping to create / build a club. I want to be able to book a site now, not wait until my club of choice has built up enough critical mass to be able to offer a real alternative.

TBH, their website puts me off - it's a mess, and does nothing to encourage me to join.

It's >> HERE << in case anyone wants to look :?

Gerald


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi enrico,

We have stopped our membership of c&cc but keep our cc membership because the cl's are useful in uk.

What you have suggested might be a good idea but whether the MCC would like to take on the burden of buying land and developing sites (could be difficult and time consuming what with planning consents in uk!) and I am sure this would take toooo many years and be tooo costly.
But I am with you on this as the CC club is a bit toffy nosed and certainly doesn't cater for us MH that well.
In particular Morn Hill cc site, the mh service point is difficult to get into and when you do you are blocking off the road to the exit for other people. Considering what we have to pay for a site water points nearer would be better also dumping facilities on the pitch but then I guess that is asking tooo much.
The coments recently from their chairman regarding aires in France etc was a comment too far, how dare he dictate to other countries. At least France and Germany have sensible policies and after all we do spend our money in their towns and villages, we make a point in doing so especially when we find FREE aires in France. We do like to contribute something if at all possible.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*MCC*

Hi

I had not heard of this organisation before. I do agree the website is a bit messy but they do have a banner on the homepage highlighting gas alarms!

LOL

Rapide561


----------



## 88929 (May 10, 2005)

*The Motorcaravanners Club*

Hi there folks,

Well we have just cancelled our membership of the "Motorcaravanners Club" after three years. We got fed up with staying in car parks belonging to factories and school yards with no facilities.

"Take care out there"


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

enrico said:


> We could have our own independent club and sites which are for the sole purpose of us m/homers and no balshy Chairman of the CC coming out with ridiculous comments which may affect us.
> 
> Is all this logical or am I missing something?


Well now, the M.C.C. has been in existence for, I believe, 20 or more years ....... what more needs to be said?

If you are a member of the C&CC you can use their 'Temporary Holiday Sites' ( THSs) ( albeit mainly open only during the holiday season) in addition to their CSs.

The THS are excellent value and most require no advanced booking: just turn up, stay as long as you like and go ......saying thanks to the Stewards on the way.... 

Harvey


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

ingram said:


> enrico said:
> 
> 
> > We could have our own independent club and sites which are for the sole purpose of us m/homers and no balshy Chairman of the CC coming out with ridiculous comments which may affect us.
> ...


Harvey,

The MCC has been inexistance for 46 years and just look at it. The website just about sums it up.

The MCC has always been an inward looking club. One of the founder members John Hunt left because they would not plan for expansion. He had visions of the club rivalling the CC & the CCC but it never happened.

I was a member for a few years in the early eighties and I met some smashing people in the Yorkshire group but at the council of management level they were a lot of old women. Any old timers will back me up.

In the past it was a NATO club, No Action Talk Only.

I would be delighted to be proved wrong, I would be the first in the queue if I thought the MCC had changed.

Don


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*mcc*

hi
There website put me off too its a cluttered mess :roll: thank god
i found the forum i got plenty of question s answered


saruman


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

The MCC is never going to compete on its own with the CC & C&CC; as stated above, it's a club for mtorcravanners, and would seem to be a bit insular. 
Most people join the two main clubs for their sites and the CL/CS network, and never get involved in the democratic bits. Maybe if we did, there would be more consideration given to the mtorhomers/ motorcaravanners/ motorvanners (CC quirky name) who make up an ever increasing proportion of their membership.
If you want change in these clubs, get involved in the DA's / regions, or whatever they are, and hassle the management at head office. Don't let the chairman get away with statements about aires without getting a dig back at him. Get under their skin, don't just sit back and complain to yourself (or us  )


----------



## 97978 (Mar 5, 2006)

What are CS and CLs?

I know they are camping get togethers / sites, but what do the letters stand for?

I am a member of no clubs (other than rugby) as I have struggled to find any real benefits, but I am open to being convinced.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jim, 
CL stands for certificated location (caravan club), CS for certificated site (camping & C club). The clubs can certify a site for up to 5 vans (caravans or motorhomes) wthout specific planning permission - minimum requirements are fresh water & toilet dump. They are for use of members of the clubs only, and are owned by the landowners not the clubs. I haven't looked at the books, but I assume there are some in NI? Can somebody else enlighten us here?

Jim, there's been plent of topics on them in the past - try a search.


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

The front page of the MHC site has not changed for weeks.

I sent them an Email 10 days ago asking if they were alive or dead No reply

Would suggest they are not worth bothering about

EDIT Sorry it should have been the MCC

Thought that would have been pretty obvious


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I don't think there is a right club or a wrong club to belong to just because you are a motorhomer.... the C&CC and the CC are both now commercial enterprises that are in part supported by their membership, both of these have their own sites and a network of independent 5 van sites, IMHO both are businesses first and clubs second...although at grass root levels the membership do act more like a club and run rallies and meets. The Motorcaravanners club on the other hand is more of a members club even though it is also a Limited Company. The fact that on almost any weekend in the summer hundreds of motorcaravans are attending meets organised by the groups that represent the MCC must mean they are successful..at least in the eyes of those who attend. The MCCs typical membership is without doubt, how do I put this nicely........"more mature" than many of the members of either the C&CC (good for familys) or the CC ( good for posh toffs in 4x4s and bolshi wardens :lol: ) but that does not mean we should write the Motorcaravanners club off....we ourselves go to many of their rallies ...maybe not for the social side but because they do have meets in exceptional places where one would not be able to camp at otherwise.


Mike

P.S.they do also have meets in the winter in boring school yards but that ensures that no one gets stuck in the mud.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

shortcircuit said:


> The front page of the MHC site has not changed for weeks.


Who or what is the MHC site :?: 

Don


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

Don

Sorry I have edited my entry

Thought the topic would have made my error obvious


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*mcc*

hi
Do they have forum on mcc! webpage if so i carnt find it :?: 

ray


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

I can see a few having a go at the MCC, the way we see them is a rallying club.

When as newcomers you go to a rally it is important that someone, either the organisers or committee members, make themselves known if you like, welcome them,

Does this happen with the MCC, certainly does with the North West Mids/N.Wales Group and the Lancashire Group and Yorkshire Group,

With the C&CC sometimes yes, sometimes no
ASOC (A-S Owners) sometimes yes, sometimes no

CC - N.Yorks & Cheshire Centres - No, not in our case,

MHF Website, no not in our case on our one and only rally, in fact the only people who spoke to us the whole week end were the vans either side of us, we wernt even told about Sat evening bring drinks and chairs (also our neighbours wernt told)

Can I suggest - Put your own house in order first, no offence to the non rallying members of this site


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

dodger148 said:


> MHF Website, no not in our case on our one and only rally, in fact the only people who spoke to us the whole week end were the vans either side of us, we wernt even told about Sat evening bring drinks and chairs (also our neighbours wernt told)


That's not at all our experience. On our one and only informal meet (so far), we spoke to just about everyone who was there, and they spoke to us. There was MH discussion, and off-topic discussion. And everyone came to the chair and drinks evening.

The original post suggested that we ditch our memberships of the CC and C&CC and support the MCC. It's already been said that the MCC has more of a 'club' feel to it, although the other two are bigger and more professional. Each to their own.

Gerald


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

I am a member of the Caravan Club, the Camping and Caravan Club and also the Motor Caravan Club. The first two provide excellent facilities, at a cost!! the MCC provides basic facilities but a more friendly and helpful crowd ,there is no match and the members work hard to ensure that new members are made welcome.
It is the enthusiasm of the members that make the club


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

ingram said:


> enrico said:
> 
> 
> > We could have our own independent club and sites which are for the sole purpose of us m/homers and no balshy Chairman of the CC coming out with ridiculous comments which may affect us.
> ...


I should perhaps clarify what I meant by my above remark: I meant that the MCC, having been around for 20 plus years ( and now Don has confirmed that they are 46 years old ) have had plenty of opportunity to develop a 'sites network' but haven't, so expecting that joining them now will progress such a thing is .............. well, what more needs to be said? .......
 
Harvey


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

shortcircuit said:


> Don
> 
> Sorry I have edited my entry
> 
> Thought the topic would have made my error obvious


Hi Shortciruit,

I apologize,  I should have know better than post that remark. I had a very bad day yesterday.

Don


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

[quote="ingramI meant that the MCC, having been around for 20 plus years ... have had plenty of opportunity to develop a 'sites network' but haven't, so expecting that joining them now will progress such a thing is .............. well, what more needs to be said? .......
 
Harvey[/quote]
I think this is the key issue. JackKelly has made the point that they are different to the other, bigger groups. It's nice to hear that they are a friendly bunch, and make people feel welcome. If that's what you're looking for, then it sounds like the right club for you.

Gerald


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Almost joined the Motor Caravanners Club. It seemed a good idea as they often have meets very near to events such as the Bristol Balloon Festival. However, when the conversaton turned to Bingo Evenings and Coffee Mornings it suddenly did not seem such a good idea.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

We are not into the bingo and coffee mornings either, but they do tend to hold their rallies on hardstanding as opposed to a farmers field, and usually, not far from shops, bus route and a pub.

As MH owners, we don't want to do the typical CC weekend/holiday rally in farmer Giles's field, with a big hole in the ground for toilet emptying........as we have already done that, as caravanners.

But we are happy to rally on hardstanding at the Northampton Balloon festival, in secured school/college grounds, and again at Selsey for a five day carnival rally. Both these rallies are only minutes walk from the town centres or amenities.

Our first time out with the MCC, was with the Nene Valley group, and they went out of their way to introduce themselves, and make us welcome.

We politely declined their invitation to the bingo and keyboards social night, and instead, went to a St Patricks night at the local British Legion Club next door, where Guinness was £1.00 a pint. (NO CONTEST THAT NIGHT) :lol: :lol: :lol: 

J & R


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

We have just returned from a MCC rally. We arrived on site Friday afternoon, were greeted by the rally hosts and informed as to where the fresh water supply and the waste disposal facilities were located. The site was a large field, over the weekend 40 vans or more attended, it could have catered for 80 if need be. In the centre of the field a small marquee was erected for the social gatherings. Yes there was a tea and cakes afternoon, yes there was a coffe morning, and all of the other things you either love or loathe, namely bingo, quizes and singalongs. At no time was anyone asked or pressurised into attending these events, you either did or didn't. The children were all well behaved and games for them were supervised by their parents. It was good to see the kids running around and having fun rather than sitting in front of an electronic game machine, it was even better to see their parents joining in and taking an interest. We were strangers to this group having never met anyone there before, we were made welcome and had a great weekend. As for the cost, our site fee's and our contributions to the raffle and other fund raising events worked out to about £20 for the whole weekend. Alternatively we could have gone to a C.C. site, met the grumpy old motorhome unfriendly wardens, had the kids kicking a football up against our van because they had no space to play in and pay more than double our outlay for the pleasure. The M.C.C fills a niche in the motorhoming hobby, it may not be suitable for everyone, but long may it continue.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Us again,

One very important advantage of being a MCC member, (that we forgot to mention), is that, unless it states that a rally is pre-bookings only, you can just turn up at any rally listed in the book or magazine, where ever you are in the country, providing that you can produce your membership card.

Very handy if you are touring adhoc during peak holiday period, and find that most sites are full.

J & R


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi All 

I've been following this thread with interest and it's helpful and healthy to see different opinions. 
I never felt the MCC had a lot to offer and was a member until recently of the CC mainly for the use of the CLs. Not being "clubby" types and usually doing our own thing it didn't really appeal but after reading the positive comments by J&R , brisey, jackkelly, dodger and others, clearly it deserves a second look. 
It's web site may be a mess but it's unfair to judge on that alone, the may be IT challenged but digging deeper into the site reveals a healthy regional and national program of rallys and events.. As J&R said, you don't need to join in if it's not your cup of tea (or coffee) but they are after all the ONLY club devoted motorhomers, change can only happen from within.. they may never have a network of CLs to match the CC or CCC but with more support .. who knows


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Maybe, Jim. For Annie and myself, we work full time, and Annie has her choir, so 'meeting up' time for us is at a premium. We, too, like to do our own thing - but we prefer to do it at a site of our chosing.

It's really not fur us, and I can't justify spending over £30 to join another club that doesn't do anything for us. Should our circumstances change, then we might look again.

Gerald


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

After the positive comments on here about the MCC I will probably relinquish the CC and opt for MCC next year. Of course will continue with the C&CC as my recovery is with the arrival scheme.
Ian


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I think it would be nice for anyone joining or rejoining the MCC to mention that they were encouraged by comments on MHF. A bit of interaction between motorhoming organisations never goes amiss  

Gerald


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

The Motor Caravaner's Club is a truly great club with lots to offer most of our members

http://www.motorcaravanners.org.uk/about.htm


----------



## 99822 (Jun 28, 2006)

Well thats got some good replies,many variations and a lot of excellent points.

Isn`t it good to have such a friendly set up just for us m/homers.Seems like I`ll be joining and leave the bingo and coffee mornings alone.

As Scot Jimland says,if more of us join, MCC may be able to afford their own cl`s and cs`s while still retaining their friendliness to all members.
You never know their web page could also be eventually updated!!

I appreciate all your replies irrespective of your opinions and if its taught me anything then it`s all about how well run the MCC appears to be.I`m only disappointed that so many people have viewed the site but only some 30 people have taken the time to respond.Perhaps they are already happy with what they are already doing....who knows! 
I most certainly am now....thanks again.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Enrico

Due to vast amounts of spam appearing on the web site the MCC have changed their message boards over to a format that is widely used on other motorhoming forums. Have a look on the following link

http://sunesh.com/phpBB2/index.php

I do not think that the MCC will ever go down the road leading to them having their own sites as they are not a commercial organisation. The MCC is primarily a nationwide rallying organisation, it doesn't matter where you are in the U.K. if there is an MCC rally and you are an MCC member you are welcome to attend. I hope that you will decide to join up to the "friendly club" there is a very active Yorkshire group and I am sure they will make you most welcome. Check them out on the following link.

http://eldiss.mysite.wanadoo-members.co.uk/


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

brisey said:


> I do not think that the MCC will ever go down the road leading to them having their own sites as they are not a commercial organisation.


This is very true, but what's to stop them setting up CL type and or stopover sites with private landlords ?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jim

They do have some Cls and the ones that I have used have been just fine...but there are only a handful of sites.

Link to MCC list of sites

Mike

P.S just had another nice weekend away with the MCC ( West Wessex Group) ....the rally site was good, it was situated exactly where I wanted to go...and the company was just fine...


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

spykal said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> They do have some Cls and the ones that I have used have been just fine...but there are only a handful of sites.


Thanks Mike, from small acorns.... 
This is what's needed .. if this network were to grow by a few each year ... 8)


----------



## 99822 (Jun 28, 2006)

Well said ScotJimland.

All it needs are new members every year and I`m certain the cl`s will follow suit,especially if its asked for at the AGM whenever that is.This is providing of course that enough members attend the AGM and vote for it.
Now that could be a problem. :violent3:


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Being a U.K. Wide club the MCC hold there AGM at a rally, known and refered to as The National, the venue is changed on a yearly basis I beleive. This years rally was held at the Newark showground at the end of May with over 600 vans in attendance. One of the items on the agenda for discussion was " The need for more CL sites " so perhaps the members have recognised a problem and hopefully things are under way to improve the situation.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

I think we may look at the MCC now :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Of course we do run rallies and meets on MHF but it is in it's infancy so we hope that next year we will also have more to offer our members. As with all things like this, it is the membership and the attendance rates that make these weekend outings viable and enjoyable. It amazes me that on MHF we have started a scheme of Informal Meets to compliment the Rally agenda, which anyone can run, we constantly read about rallies on other sites and with other clubs and feel that there is some merit in providing that facility on MHF, however the uptake has been surprisingly slow.....
I put up a questionnaire regarding the subject and although some people responded (many thanks to those that did....) a very large number have said nothing, so what is needed?
Like the MCC the membership needs to advise the "management" of what is required from the "club" and if that information is not forthcoming then nothing will change, and that also applies to MHF....

I would also like to quickly point out that being called a "toff" because we own and drive a 4x4 is becoming very passe (Spykal :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: ), do we take the micky when it is wet or muddy or snowing and you front wheel drive people have to stay home????? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Nice topic Enrico

Keith


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

kands said:


> Of course we do run rallies and meets on MHF but it is in it's infancy so we hope that next year we will also have more to offer our members.
> 
> Like the MCC the membership needs to advise the "management" of what is required from the "club" and if that information is not forthcoming then nothing will change, and that also applies to MHF....


Hi Keith 
How about suggesting to Nuke that he buys a big piece of Yorkshire moor and makes it into a nice MHFs rally field, with lovely hard standing, RV sized, super pitches, indoor pool, kids play area, doggy walk, noise free zone and of course an all weather BBQ area ... :wink:


----------



## 92084 (May 1, 2005)

*The Motorcaravanners' Club.*

Yes the MCC is very much alive and kicking with fourteen thousand members.
Yes I agree that our web site is not the most impressive part of the club but we are all volunteers and during the summer too busy enjoying our motorhomes.
Yes the MCC does have a small number of its own CL sites but no camp sites. It also runs a scheme called safe knights whereby members offer other members a free safe overnight parking place.
Yes the Council of Management was inlooking some years ago but now there is a much younger outlooking Council.
Yes we do have rallies in car parks, schools and fields without facilities but we can keep prices down and offer rallies in different and interesting places. Also modern vans do not need facilities for a weekend break.
As a member you receive an impressive magazine monthly with a great deal of useful information and offers.
The Council has just produced a DVD for promoting aires on this Island for distribution to planning authorities and other interested parties. 
The MCC was instrumental in setting up the first aire in Great Britain at Boughshane in Northern Island.
John Griffin - Council of Management - The Motorcaravanners' Club


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: The Motorcaravanners' Club.*



Wyvern said:


> Yes the MCC is very much alive and kicking with fourteen thousand members.
> Yes I agree that our web site is not the most impressive part of the club but we are all volunteers and during the summer too busy enjoying our motorhomes.
> Yes the MCC does have a small number of its own CL sites but no camp sites. It also runs a scheme called safe knights whereby members offer other members a free safe overnight parking place.
> Yes the Council of Management was inlooking some years ago but now there is a much younger outlooking Council.
> ...


hi.... welcome to mhf website....
look like the words out :lol: :lol: 
best off luck with the motorcaravaners club :!: 
saruman


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: mcc*



Saruman said:


> hi
> Do they have forum on mcc! webpage if so i carnt find it :?:
> 
> ray


 hi yes there is one just started new format 

ray :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome, John,

Thanks for the information on the MCC. I said earlier that I wouldn't be interested in joining the MCC - mainly because I thought it didn't have anything for my wife and I. We're 50 / 55, but we don't want to feel like we're 70 / 75. No disrespect, but the MCC had an 'old' feel to it.

I'd be very interested if it starts to move forward and become a little more up to date. Motorhomes are being bought by a whole range of agegroups, and I think any organisation needs to cater for all age groups.

If I'm misinformed, forgive me, and I hope my comments don't upset anyone. It's the inpression I get.

Gerald


----------



## 99822 (Jun 28, 2006)

Wyvern (John)

Welcome to the MHF.I`m sure you`ll be saying this to me when I join MCC hopefully shortly.Maybe there will be others as well after reading your posting,very enlightening and maybe made a lot of people rethink their memberships.

I started this thread to see if there was much interest along with the same thread on out & about live.I think we are finding the answers.Most are positive,some not as much but it wouldn`t do if everyone thought the same way!! would it?

Could you please keep me posted on future developments and in the meantime I`ll keep banging the drum at this end.

Thanks again


----------



## 99822 (Jun 28, 2006)

If you go onto the Out &About Live website and onto this same thread there are some very interesting facts coming out from David Lloyd and the MCC.

Believe me its worth reading and may surprise a lot of people about the amount of work the MCC are doing on the m/homers behalf and whats more they do it voluntarily!!!

Surely we need to support them just for this??


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

A very intersting thread Enrico. with a lot of home truths expressed very eloquently paticularly by by David LLoyd and Brian Kirby. Having constructively complained to the CC in the past, both by letter and attendance at meetings, about it's attitude to the provision of facilities for motorhomers with absolutely no effect whatsoever I can only echo David's view that

"I, for one, need to do some serious thinking about whether I continue to support the Caravan Club or give that support to an organisation that could, given time, bring about real change in the provision of suitable motorhome facilities." 

peedee


----------



## 99822 (Jun 28, 2006)

Peedee
I`m pleased you found it interesting and trust you`ll be joining the m/homers at MCC alongside(I trust) quite a lot of new members.

Don`t forget one and all,this club is for m/homers only.


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

John, 

Thanks for the post. I still think you are missing a trick or two here ...... there are nearly 12,000 members on the MHF site ...... that's 12,000 99.9999% of which have MHs. A percentage will already be members of the MCC, but from reading the thread, l would say it likely to be small. 

So that's 12,000 MH owners that you are failing to attract. In business you go and get the customers ..... you don't wait for them to come to you. 

You've made a good start by responding to the post, now build on it ..... that is, if you want to tap into this pool of non members.


----------



## 99822 (Jun 28, 2006)

Parigby.

Don`t forget all of the committee are volunteers and not been paid anything.

I feel its up to us to spread the word by using sites like this but as the saying goes you can take a horse to water but can`t make it drink!!

They have a website(albeit extremely old fashioned)and advertise in different magazines.What more do you expect them to do??

If you or anyone else wants to join,good for you,if not then thats your choice but at least you are aware of its existence now and one would think a little more knowlegeable if you have read the whole thread on here and the out &about live website.

I would like to think a lot more will join as its the only club totally devoted to m/homers so they are going to listen and act on our behalf to what we may want and say unlike the other clubs.

Remember,the choice is yours.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi Enrico.
You do seem very keen on promoting the MCC, am i just cynical due to dealing with Joe public for the past 38 years.
Your listing also shows at the moment you do not have a motorhome, do you plan to buy one soon and what model would it be.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi cabby

I see where you are coming from ...re dealing with "The Public" it can make one cynical.....but why question someone who is helping to promote the MCC ...which after all is just a club run for the members, by the members, and as such is a non profit making organisation. I am not sure of my facts....but I do not think Enrico is yet actually a member of the MCC ( are you Enrico? earlier in the threadyou did say you were hoping to join)

mike


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

A few thoughts about the MCC and why we are members.

We never ever imagined ourselves as ralliers...how wrong could we be, after more or less acidentally going to our first rally a few years ago, every weekend that we can manage now finds us at a rally, usually an MCC rally (sometimes a C&CC meet).

We have visited some really great places and events which we would have found difficult to be near ( as in walking distance) without the presence of a MCC rally:...
Examples of rallies at events...the Balloon Fiesta at Bristol, Steam Fairs at Castle Coombe & Llandysul, Upton upon Severn Jazz Festival.
Examples of some superb rally spots we have enjoyed:... York , St Davids, Tintern Abbey, Bangor, Bath, Caldecot Castle, Longleat House (parked up with the Hippos next to us in the lake), Cheddar Gorge, Fort Paull (yorks), Burford...and many more.
Our other interest now, since buying a motorhome is leisure cycling; we don't do hills if we can help it :lol: ... by attending different rallies that have been located next to some of the best traffic free cycleways, we have managed to cycle hundreds of miles of them.... the Tarka trail, Camel Trail, Taff trail, Kennet and Avon Canal, Gloucester Ship Canal,....the list goes on and on and we still have more to do.

We enjoy and choose the rallies for the place that they are held , we enjoy the social side but that is not our prime concern at the moment. I can envisage a time where I would not wish to drive quite so far each time and then maybe we will become more involved with our local group. Other members we have met at rallies attend for nothing more than the social side, enjoying the like minded company of friends made at the rallies and the activities that are arranged by the rally hosts. Some posters have commented on the age of the members...it is true there are many more older members than younger ones ...and the activities held reflect this predominance.....we have not come across any Beach Volleyball or Wet Tee Shirt contests but Boules, Bingo, Dance and Quizes are popular.....we sometimes have a go at the Boules and Quiz but usually duck out on the Bingo and Dancing ( I cannot keep up with either (lol) ).
We have never felt that we were being pressured to join in any of the activities..but they were there if we wanted to take part.

Finally in these days of ever increasing costs....the fees to go to a rally are always kept to a minimum. We regularily go to rallies where the total cost for a Friday, Staurday and Sunday (up sticks at 5pm ish) is around £12.

mike

P.S. sorry if you read this on another forum...it took so long to write I thought it worth posting there too


----------



## 99822 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi Cabby &Spykal

I too have been dealing with the public directly for many years but can assure you I have nothing to gain by pushing the MCC. I just like the idea of a club which has only the interests of m/homers at heart unlike the CC and the C&CC.After all I have read on various forums how upset people are with remarks made by the hierarchy and the feelings appear to be that they are not particularly interested in the m/homers.

This gave me the idea to start this thread and I feel it has helped and enlightened people as to what the MCC are doing and how advantageous it may be if more people joined.

Spykal is quite right,I haven`t joined yet but will most definitely be joining as soon as I become a m/homer which (hopefully)will be by March of next year.I am still looking at various models of m/hs but have a very strong leaning towards the Autocruise Stargazer with a luton body.

This m/h has what we are looking for(we think) and whats more its British and we do like to support our own country wherever possible.We also looked at the Ace Genova and that one still interests us but at the moment its running 2nd.

However,because I still don`t have a m/h it will certainly not stop me from having my say on a topic that I feel so strongly about.I appreciate I cannot say much or join in (unfortunately) about sites that have been visited and tips on what to see or where to go but I am most definitely learning a lot from all you experienced m/homers and looking forward to the day when I can say I`M COLLECTING MY NEW MOTORHOME TODAY.

I truly am struggling to stop myself from just going out and buying one now.I have been advised to do my homework thoroughly and try not to make the same mistake as a lot of other people have.I can`t afford to get it wrong.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Think you are right enrico, spend 6months looking at layouts, 3 months looking at complete vans then tink where you are going to buy from and you wont go wrong.
We loike the Stargazer (Luton) version too


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Where can we read about the "derogatory remarks" which refer to motorhomers, made by CC management?

I had a conversation with them on the phone last week, as I had cancelled the direct debit for the annual membership fee. I said then that I felt that motorhomes are not being catered for, to the same extent that caravans are.

Jock.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi J &R
we are straying off the topic talking about the CC but is this the sort of stuff you want to read.

Link to discussion of CC attitude to Motorcaravans

if you want to add to it tag your bit on the end it will resurrect it

mike


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Mike,

Yes thanks, that is the link I was hoping for. Sorry, I didnt intend to stray off subject, but felt it appropriate to ask whilst it had been mentioned and was fresh in others minds.

Being a MCC member has highlighted to us just how un-club like, the CC really is. 

We were at a Hymer International club rally, (never again, but that's a different story) and it was a couple from Essex that put us onto the MCC. They couldn't speak highly enough of them.

J & R


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi Enrico,
Don't mind me, as i am gradually starting to be normal again,have retired.
A good choice regards the Autocruise,would like to point out that they have a members club which has rallies as well.normally one a month at different locations.I did once belong to the MCC myself and attended a rally with the local branch,they were very friendly.but one can belong to so many clubs and not use them.I use CL's mostly, to get value for money.have you done any caravanning or camping as this would help you decide what layout is best for you.have you considered hiring one.as you say it is too easy to get swept away with all the glitter.please let us all know what your final choice is.
good luck and Don't forget to wave.


----------



## 99822 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi Cabby

Yes I have done caravanning in the past.The power that be has decided that she wants the kitchen and bathroom at the rear of the van and 2 good bench seats for relaxing in along with an overhead bed so the decision appears to be made.I`ll let you know when we have bought.

Going back to the thread I do agree with you that you can join too many clubs.However I have stated somewhere in the thread that I would join CC and C&CC just to obtain their books and possibly go to their cl/cs sites to see if I liked them but would stay with MCC because of the way the club seems to be run and the most important thing,its for m/homers so they will understand more of what we want and will listen to any fresh/new ideas.These are the main reasons why I will join.

Enjoy retirement and can assure you I will be waving at all m/homers.


----------



## mrbluesky (Jul 16, 2006)

hi
just checked out the mcc web site
its total chaos looks like someone is using too much of an A class (drug not the hymer type)
need a lie down !!!!
cheers
mrbluesky


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

If you are referring to the old message board, yes the idiots have invaded it, There has been a new one set up. 

We need to watch out for that as another well known mh forum has had a couple of intrusions


----------



## mrbluesky (Jul 16, 2006)

the idiots can ruin a great site like this very easily
we race a drag car and used a few great forum sites run by like minded people but slowly but surely there the idiots turn up and then you get companys filling the forum replys with phone adverts etc
ending up with the sites closing down for security reasons
anyway its saturday and the sun is shining in sunny teignmouth have a great weekend
cheers
mrbluesky


----------



## 99822 (Jun 28, 2006)

I did say earlier in the thread that the website needed updating/upgrading but it would require a volunteer who`s a whiz kid to do the job.Thats if the powers that be would allow it.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I reckon they must be getting a bit paranoid. I emailed one of their secretaries recently who refused to give me details on how to join the club before I gave him detailed info on who I was and where I lived

stew


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

He / She probably needed to know where you were so you could be in the correct group.

For general membership enquiries there is information, easily found on the web site along with membership forms


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Yes, and how 21st century is that ...... you can't join on line, but have to download the membership form, print it out, complete it in ink, then post it back :!: :!: :!: 

Wow, cutting edge.


regards ....... philip


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

dodger148 said:


> He / She probably needed to know where you were so you could be in the correct group.


Which group is that ...the Paparazzi group 8) 8) ...someone must have marked their card and warned them about Stew :lol: :lol:

Mike

P.S. joking apart there is a photographic group.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I did not mean to sound as though I was having a go at them, the response I got sounded paranoid and was not very welcoming. Paparazzi group sounds good but I have spent enough nights sleeping up trees so I might pass on that one and anyway the Euromobil would break the branches - mind you these days I would too


stew


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

parigby said:


> Yes, and how 21st century is that ...... you can't join on line, but have to download the membership form, print it out, complete it in ink, then post it back :!: :!: :!:
> 
> Wow, cutting edge.
> 
> regards ....... philip


Yep you are correct...and if you call 020 8893 3883* you will get to speak to a real person without having to press any extra numbers or star buttons or hash keys. The person answering will not be in a remote call center, he/she will speak good english and help you with any enquiries you make....old fashioned but quite refreshing :roll: :roll:

mike

*in office hours of course .....what did you expect 24/7


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

artona said:


> I did not mean to sound as though I was having a go at them, the response I got sounded paranoid and was not very welcoming.


I think the problem is that they are old fashioned...part of their charm!! and all the email addresses that were posted on the various web sites for the different groups (areas of MCC) have had more than their fair share of Spam ( and worse) ....

Paranoid may well be the exact word to use. Anyone who has suffered Spam in their email will know the feeling

Mike


----------



## 99822 (Jun 28, 2006)

Wow

Just over 3400 viewings on this and the out &about live website.Perhaps the message is getting through to people.I hope so.

A club just for m/homers...............great.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Stew,

The MCC use your postcode to determine which group you will be registered with initially. Once registered you can move to whichever group you choose.

For example, we live over the Lincs border, which would mean that we would be with the East Midlands group. Not so, as due to the postcode, we are in the Anglia group, as you and Shona will be, *when you join. :lol: *

Go on mate, you really want to.

Jock


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

But you see, l Dont want to : 

(1) speak to someone 

(2) spend time downloading a form 

(3) filling it in by hand 

(4) posting it back 

They have a website for goodness sake, they should be making it as easy as possible for potential members to sign up. The fact that they can't be bothered to, says a great deal.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

parigby said:


> They have a website for goodness sake, they should be making it as easy as possible for potential members to sign up. The fact that they can't be bothered to, says a great deal.


Whist I agree that time and technology have moved on, I feel that it is somewhat unfair to say that "they can't be bothered"

Speak to the HQ at Twickenham, as I am sure that there is a very good reason why they have not gone down the "online application" route, just yet.

Jock.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Parigby

The fact that they, in your words " cannot be bothered" does show a terrible lack understanding on the part of the MCC of how many prospective new members would expect the process of joining to be..but I suppose it does help if they (the prospective new members) remember that the MCC is not a business it is a club....it is run by members for members....(TIC) the little effort needed to join is maybe some sort of little test to see if wannabe members can be bothered (TIC :lol: ). 

Mike


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Maybe, but. 

Two months ago l created a new photographic society in my area. Now l want people to join, so l have ensured that it is made as easy as is just about possible. You can join on line ; you can join via e-mail ; you can join via snail mail. 

As l said in an earlier post, l really do think that the MCC are missing a trick or two. They can't just sit back and wait for people to come to them. The " little effort " should come from the club.


philip


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Philip

I just cracked it I think....just roll up at a MCC rally, they will be pleased to see you and you can join there and then.

All the rallies are listed on the MCC web site.

It says HERE:-

_Non Members are able to join at a Rally. If you go along to a Rally tell the Rally Host you wish to join and they will do the rest. 
Why not print out a Joining form and take it along with your chosen method of payment. You will be made very Welcome._

Mike

P.S. in an earlier post I was listing some of the reasons I joined and use the MCC...I have just thought of another....at this time of the year getting a pitch on a site at a weekend can be difficult...if you go to a MCC rally not only will you be sure of getting a pitch, it will be inexpensive and you will not have to book in advance...I have never been turned away.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

spykal said:


> Hi Philip
> 
> I just cracked it I think....just roll up at a MCC rally, they will be pleased to see you and you can join there and then.
> 
> ...


Excellent Mike,

Absolutely spot on. I had forgotten about that facility.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

If you dislike the MCC that much parigby why bother about them, by posting on here.
There are no shortage of new members enjoying the MCC so they must be doing something right. I cant comment on Oxfordshire but the MCC is very healthy in the North and West Midlands, East Midlands.


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Dodger 148 

Can l suggest that before making a post, you try reading what l have actually written, not what you might like to think l have written. At no stage have a said that l dislike the MCC. 

In response to others coming on the board, l made the point that if they really wish to encourage those of us who have yet to join, then they could go further than they have in that encouragement. Like or dislike has nothing to do with it. 

philip


----------



## 99822 (Jun 28, 2006)

Parigby

Response from the MCC.They are looking into the website to possibly update it but it could take a short time as they are all volunteers.

Watch this space.

Look on the out &about live website.Theres an article on this very subject.


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Enrico,

Thanks for the update ........ will do.


regards ........ philip


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all

There has been a response from Vic Lancaster of the MCC answering many of the points raised in this thread. It has been posted on the Out & About Forum

http://forums.outandaboutlive.co.uk/forums/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=4731&posts=63#M18586


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

To All interested in this thread, 


I am not anti MCC .... what l get upset about, is a lost opportunity. I repeat A LOST OPPORTUNITY. I have said throughout this thread that the MCC is " missing a trick or two with regard to attracting new members " and in particular those of us who reside within the MHF forum. 

I am 60 next birthday, so therefore not a young thrusting type thing. However, for the past thirty year plus, l have welcomed within my company everything to do with computers and the web. Eighteen years ago my company was being organised and run via the THEN web and e-mail facilities ( anyone remember 2,400 speed analogue modems ). 

In other words as a company and as individuals we had embraced the web, e-mails etc decades ago. l repeat l am 60 next birthday and reading that in connection with all l have said above, and the rest of this thread, imagine my horror etc. etc. etc when reading the following posting from the MCC : 

" We would love to have more members, young and old 
We are not concerned about being swamped with applications 
We are also experimenting with online membership applications " 

Give me strength .... in the year 2006, you are " EXPERIMENTING " with online membership applications. 

You are at least 20 years out of date ...... 1986 is when you should have been EXPERIMENTING not 2006. 

Are you all related to T REX and the rest of his / her ilk. 

I am sorry if this sounds harsh, but you have been in a position, where today the CC and C&CC should have NO MH's as members ...... and yet that is not the case. Here on MHF there are in excess of 11,000 members, of which just a fraction are members of MCC. Now why is that the case. Please do not hide behind the excuse " we are volunteers ". 

I don't have to answer that question ..... but the committee of MCC does. 

As T Rex found out .... evolve or die ( OK, OK l know that it's thought that a great big lump of rock had something to do with this ....... but Mr Fly and others managed to survive ). 

Forgive me MCC, but get off your collective backsides and get out there and lead ALL MH's. 

I repeat l am not anit MCC, l just hate it when l see a lost opportunity, and if you are a MCC member, you really should be asking serious questions of those that purport to lead you. 


regards ....... philip


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Brisey,

My previous post was not meant as a pop at you. 

It's just that l hate with a passion lost opportunties, and l think for all it's very good intentions that is what the MCC have done.


regards ..... philip


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Philip

You are I am afraid maybe missing one very important point ...we ( well me anyway), the members, are happy with the status quo...we will move forward but more important than striving to get loads of new members is keeping the ones that we have now happy......most of us (members) are in fact very happy with the MCC. In your eyes it is a lost opportunity ..in my eyes it is a very friendly club where members enjoy rallies in super places and the friendship of like minded souls.

mike


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Mike,

Fair enough, l can live with that. But other members of the MCC have posted on this thread encouraging us members of the MHF to join the MCC :!: :!: 

I am to mainly answering their treaties to join.


regards ...... philip


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Mike,

BTW, l think your invite to just turn up and look see at a MCC rally, is a very good thought.


regards ..... philip


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Mike,

Just so l can try and understand, and following on from your individual post, how am l supposed to interpret the communication from your committee :

" " We would love to have more members, young and old 
We are not concerned about being swamped with applications 
We are also experimenting with online membership applications " 


regards ..... philip


----------



## 99822 (Jun 28, 2006)

Parigby

Whilst I agree with you that they should have been experimenting some 20 years ago the fact is they didn`t. That doesn`t mean they can`t now and I applaud them for stating the facts.Whether they are right or wrong is something that we`ll never know as we didn`t know what and how they were thinking then but at least we do now!!

If everyone stood back and never volunteered there wouldn`t even be a club formed just for m/homers.Perhaps you should volunteer seeing as you know about setting up websites.They may need the help from a specialist in the field.

As Mike says they just love the friendliness of the club and being able to go to a site cheaply for the weekend anywhere they are having a rally in the country is something the others don`t offer without having to book.

Everyone has the option.If yours is not to join,fair enough that`s your choice.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Well said enrico. I can't see how current members can be held responsible for what did or didn't happen twenty or more years ago.

Vic has clearly stated how things are NOW- and it's what is happening NOW that's important-surely?? Good luck to the existing committee/councillors in their endeavours .


----------



## 99822 (Jun 28, 2006)

Telbell
I`ll second that,good luck to the committee and members.


----------



## 90820 (May 1, 2005)

*MCC*

Hi

We are members of the MCC Scottish Group. Due to the Great Chairman we have we are very forward thinking. We have our own mini bus, marquees, generators etc. etc. I could go on. We will be having a great time at Christmas and New Year at Kelso for 11 nights with electric hooks up and a big hall for the evenings. We have wonderful rallies all year round with a holiday rally in the summer. Please don't judge the MCC on the website come and join us. I know other groups do not have all the facilities of the Scottish Group but any MCC member can join us in the Scottish Group. :roll:


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

enrico said:


> <snip> .... being able to go to a site cheaply for the weekend anywhere they are having a rally in the country is something the others don`t offer without having to book.
> quote]
> 
> That is not true Enrico; try to stick to the facts. The C&CC holiday sites and weekend meets are mostly on a 'no need to book basis'.
> ...


----------



## 99822 (Jun 28, 2006)

Ingram

Don`t wish to get into an argument but you have typed the word mostly.In the dictionary it states nearly and not all.Now that is a fact!!!


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

This has been a very interesting thread, and thanks to all that have contributed so far. 

I have expressed my views about the MCC on here, and others have eloquently expressed their's. 

It would appear that the present committee are keen to attract new members in that there is an acceptance that the larger the membership the more sway they may have in whatever area they venture. They also appear now to realise that they have an image problem, and that is in reality what is stopping a great many from joining them. I count myself as one of those. 

There are suggestions that the image problem is to be addressed. Therefore all l can do for the time being is await whatever developments the MCC propose to put in place, and then make a further judgment based on whether l like what l see. 

That is all that can be done for the time being. 

I do however suspect that if the MCC is really serious about wanting to increase it's membership noticeably, it is not only the image problem that they will have to address, but also what is on offer. I accept that what is on offer is likely to be what the present membership are happy with, but at the moment the emphasis seems to be on what the MCC needs to increase those numbers. 

The MCC will therefore have on it's hands the difficult task of changing it's spots, whilst keeping it's existing membership happy, and hopefully attracting substantial numbers of new members, to create greater clout. 

Whatever you do, good luck ..... but please don't take forever over doing it. 


regards .......... philip


----------



## 99822 (Jun 28, 2006)

Having started this thread a short time ago I didn`t think it would have so much impact as what it appears to have done.It`s certainly opened up a whole can of worms and got people rethinking their ideas on the MCC.

Thanks one and whole to whoever read or even posted on this.I feel I`ve added all that I can at this time but it will be interesting to see if anything extra is added on in the course of time.

In the meantime HAPPY MOTORHOMING.


----------



## 102733 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: MCC*



rosie said:


> Hi Rosie
> Have just came across this write up about theScottish Group,and its great Chairman.
> Is this the same Chairman that we have heard about, that had to be restrained by his wife, from physically attacking one of the elderly, and long standing members of the Group at a coffee morning one Sunday, just for asking a question.
> 
> ...


----------



## BargainHunter (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi Top Cat, 

I think it a little unfair that you post a quote from something that you say you have found in the internet but have not posted a link to it. I may be wrong but in the interests of fairness, we should be able to read the article in the context that it is written. Rosie has posted that she finds the Scottish group of the MCC a very friendly bunch and from my own experience, I have found that everyone I have met from the MCC has been a very friendly and helpful soul. 

Please post the link and let us decide for ourselves. 

Regards 

Malcolm


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

BargainHunter said:


> Please post the link and let us decide for ourselves.
> Malcolm


*Hi Rosie 
Have just came across this write up about theScottish Group,and its great Chairman. 
Is this the same Chairman that we have heard about, that had to be restrained by his wife, from physically attacking one of the elderly, and long standing members of the Group at a coffee morning one Sunday, just for asking a question.

If this is the case i am sure if it had been reported to Council Of Management, they would have removed this bully from your Committee, or better still terminated his membership, this kind of action must not ,and should not be tolerated in any club,that includes the M.C.C The Friendly Club.

Other members must have witnessed this disgusting act, tell me what kind of member can witness this treatment, and allow it to happen?

Hope to have a response from you Rosie, and any of the members that witnessed this act of agression.

Top-Cat *

Hear, hear Malcolm. Some how, I don't invisage a link appearing. Does anyone else???

Jock.


----------



## 101660 (Nov 5, 2006)

BargainHunter said:


> Hi Top Cat,
> 
> I think it a little unfair that you post a quote from something that you say you have found in the internet but have not posted a link to it. I may be wrong but in the interests of fairness, we should be able to read the article in the context that it is written. Rosie has posted that she finds the Scottish group of the MCC a very friendly bunch and from my own experience, I have found that everyone I have met from the MCC has been a very friendly and helpful soul.
> 
> ...


Sorry Malcolm but my interpretation of this letter by Top Cat is different from yours. I cant see anywhere that he states he got the information off the internet. Also I know the person that the agreation was against and can vouch that it did happen. I also have many friends in the MCC but there are also exceptions to every rule and in most clubs there is someone somebody doesn't get on with even in the MCC


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Motor Caravaners Club*

Surely whether we are in a MH, tent or caravan we all have the same aim to get peace and quiet and enjoy good outdoors and good company- that's not to be pushy but respond if other campers engage you in a'hello etc' The C&CC sites we have always found good value and good natured. the Caravan Club - yes is, in our view bias towards caravans. But our money is as good as anyones. Chatsworth House is an excellent example of taking advantage of "if the site suits use it". In our small island were we would be put another lot of sites. There is not enough land for houses and so let us not encourage anyone to take anymore of our countryside away from us!


----------



## 102733 (Jan 30, 2007)

Top-Cat said:


> Hi "Bargain Hunter",
> Being new to writing on web pages, i must say that the link, if that is what it is, was a statement made to me by a Member of the Motor Caravan Club, this is what i was asking Rosie for confirmation of, but it seems my question has been answered, and i must thank that person for their reply.
> 
> Regards
> Top-Cat.





BargainHunter said:


> Hi Top Cat,
> 
> I think it a little unfair that you post a quote from something that you say you have found in the internet but have not posted a link to it. I may be wrong but in the interests of fairness, we should be able to read the article in the context that it is written. Rosie has posted that she finds the Scottish group of the MCC a very friendly bunch and from my own experience, I have found that everyone I have met from the MCC has been a very friendly and helpful soul.
> 
> ...


----------



## peteandjay (May 1, 2005)

For what it's worth, We have been members of the c&cc for the past 12 years and this year we have cancelled our membership with them. On the very few rallies we attended we soon became of the opinion it was them and us. They didn't really seem to be a friendly bunch and appeared to be a bit cliquie to the point where they seemed to be anti motorhomes.
Last September we were wondering where to go for the weekend, not too far from home, somewhere where we needn't book. We thought we'll give MCC a go they have a rally near Shrewsbury so off we went.
On arriving at the rally we could not belive how well we were greeted, it was as if we had known these people for years. The steward welcomed us and said there is line dancing this afternoon if you want, but some of us are just going to have a "social" with a few drinks. I opted for the social and Jackie went line dancing. 
We have been to a number of their rallies now and we really enjoy them, you are not pressured into the bingo or any of the organised themes. We dont care if the locations dont have showers and toilets, HELL we have a motorhome that's got those on board so why not use them!!! We just wish that we had joined them 12 years ago instead of wasting our money on the C&CC.
I know this is an old post so for those who aren't aware, MCC has updated their web site in fact it is a NEW website, check it out!!!

Pete and Jackie

(Wrexham)


----------



## BargainHunter (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi Top Cat



> Hi "Bargain Hunter",
> Being new to writing on web pages, i must say that the link, if that is what it is, was a statement made to me by a Member of the Motor Caravan Club, this is what i was asking Rosie for confirmation of, but it seems my question has been answered, and i must thank that person for their reply.
> 
> Regards
> Top-Cat.


The issue to me is that you were quoting an incident that you had only heard about, didn't actually witness and therefore don't know the full facts (neither do I, I was not there and don't personally know anyone who was !). Only those who were there know that and I have no doubt that each of them would see it differently. Unless the full background to any incident is known, things become distorted. We have heard from another poster that they witnessed the incident and I have no doubt that depending on their own knowledge of the background leading up to what happened, they will have a view.

What I am trying to say (badly) is that it is very easy to make a damaging statement about someone on a forum like this with very little likelihood of the person concerned being able to defend themselves. Please don't let this forum descend into "Chinese Whispers".

Regards

Malcolm


----------



## BargainHunter (Apr 16, 2006)

peteandjay said:


> On arriving at the rally we could not belive how well we were greeted, it was as if we had known these people for years. The steward welcomed us and said there is line dancing this afternoon if you want, but some of us are just going to have a "social" with a few drinks. I opted for the social and Jackie went line dancing.
> We have been to a number of their rallies now and we really enjoy them, you are not pressured into the bingo or any of the organised themes. We dont care if the locations dont have showers and toilets, HELL we have a motorhome that's got those on board so why not use them!!! We just wish that we had joined them 12 years ago instead of wasting our money on the C&CC.
> 
> Pete and Jackie
> ...


Hi Pete and Jackie,

Your experience with the MCC is the same as ours. We went to two MCC rallies last year and were "gobsmacked" at the friendliness with which we were recieved. We went to the "Roses" rally at Driffield (about 130 to 150 motorhomes from all over the country) and walking into a packed clubhouse when you don't know anyone is very daunting. Well, we saw two vacant seats, asked if they were free and within 5 minutes were friends with everyone at the table, had been introduced to the presidents of the two hosting groups (Lancashire and Yorkshire) and had been signed up as part of the Lancashire team for Sundays sports afternoon. We even won a microwave in the raffle !!

I've not been anywhere with the C&CC but am going to try it this year.

Regards

Malcolm


----------

